# National Bullet Company



## broomhandle (Feb 9, 2006)

Any recent news on NBC getting back to normal on delivery and quality ? I would like to keep them as a bullet supplier.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nope. I am lucky in that respect as my supplier is only about 45 miles away. He is also a Dillon dealer and I get all my reloading supplies from him.


----------

